# VMR Staggered wheel fits



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone installed VMR V710s 18X8.5 ET45mm with 245/40/18 front (Nitto NT05) and 18x9.5 ET50mm with 275/30/18 rear (Nitto NT05). I do not mind a fender roll for rear fit, but do want a correct fit up front with no strut rub. Any experience with VMR fits? Thx


----------



## tonka (May 19, 2012)

SWGOAT said:


> Anyone installed VMR V710s 18X8.5 ET45mm with 245/40/18 front (Nitto NT05) and 18x9.5 ET50mm with 275/30/18 rear (Nitto NT05). I do not mind a fender roll for rear fit, but do want a correct fit up front with no strut rub. Any experience with VMR fits? Thx


I was on the phone today several times with PYSPEED.com and the owner worked with me on the VMR V701 Staggard fit and has me using 18x8.5 with 35mm offset and 18x9.5 with 45mm offset and the hub ecentric ring is bore 69.55 (stock) or he said it could be 69.6 to a 72.6 bore of the VMR wheels


----------

